# Smoked mixed nuts for New Year's eve



## alanp (Dec 31, 2009)

Tried something simple for a snack tonight, 
1 1/2 TBSP melted Butter
3 TBSP Honey
2 TBSP sugar in the raw
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
mixed till no lumps in cinnamon or pepper added 32 oz can mixed nut



smoked at 225 for 2 hrs.


will find out later how they go over

Happy New Year Everyone, Alan


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 31, 2009)

Yum ... those look great, thanks for sharing the recipe!! Hope they turn out tasty!!


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks good from here also. I'm getting thirsty..


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 1, 2010)

Those Sure Do Look Good...


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 1, 2010)

They look great! How did they Taste?


----------



## alanp (Jan 1, 2010)

The nuts tasted good, sweet then just a hint of heat from the cayenne. Not bad for a first try I think next time shorter smoke a little over done but everyone still liked them.


----------

